# Tor Anroc, Tor Anroc, Tor Anroc immer nur Tor Anroc  auf Carroburg (und nicht nur da)



## kuchenbob (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich kapiere es nicht. Warum um Gottes Willen wollen die Ordnungspieler auf Carroburg (und wahrscheinlich auf allen anderen Servern auch) nur Tor Anroc spielen? Es gibt 5 andere t3-Szenarien, aber die Ordler melden sich nur für Tor Anroc an. Ich will mich jetzt nicht über die Knockback-Orgie unterhalten, oder das Destro näher am Stein dran ist usw., ich habe auch kein Problem Szenarien zu verlieren, mir will nur einfach nicht in den Kopf warum die anderen Szenarien nicht gespielt werden. Ihr wisst schon, dass man sich jetzt von überall für ALLE ANDEREN SZENARIEN anmelden kann oder? Habt Ihr diese kleinen Pfleile bei der Szenarion-Anmeldung nicht gesehen? 

Wir machen es bei uns in der Gilde (destro) oft so, dass wir uns nur für die 5 anderen Szenarien anmelden weil uns Tor Anroc zum Hals raushängt. Wollt ihr Ordler die anderen Szenarien denn nicht auch spielen? habt ihr etwa Angst dort wieder zu verlieren oder was ist da los?


----------



## Nexyylol (7. Oktober 2008)

Spiel doch gleich WoW am 13.Nov wird War eh abgeschaltet


----------



## DeeeRoy (7. Oktober 2008)

Nexyylol schrieb:


> Spiel doch gleich WoW am 13.Nov wird War eh abgeschaltet



toller Beitrag.....  kusch kusch

Ich glaube, es spielen alle, weil es so einfach ist. Alle rennen im Pulk einen Spieler hinter her, der einen Stein trägt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Oktober 2008)

Nexyylol schrieb:


> Spiel doch gleich WoW am 13.Nov wird War eh abgeschaltet






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennart (7. Oktober 2008)

Nexyylol schrieb:


> Spiel doch gleich WoW am 13.Nov wird War eh abgeschaltet



Ohh welch weise Antwort. Danke das es dich gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So nun zurück im Thema.
Ich kenn dieses Problem von den t2 Szenarien, da wird auch nur das Selbe gespielt.. Augen zu und durch, manchmal liegt es außerdem nicht nur an der Ordnung.

Gruß Ennart


----------



## ersoichso (7. Oktober 2008)

kuchenbob schrieb:


> Ich kapiere es nicht. Warum um Gottes Willen wollen die Ordnungspieler auf Carroburg (und wahrscheinlich auf allen anderen Servern auch) nur Tor Anroc spielen? Es gibt 5 andere t3-Szenarien, aber die Ordler melden sich nur für Tor Anroc an. Ich will mich jetzt nicht über die Knockback-Orgie unterhalten, oder das Destro näher am Stein dran ist usw., ich habe auch kein Problem Szenarien zu verlieren, mir will nur einfach nicht in den Kopf warum die anderen Szenarien nicht gespielt werden. Ihr wisst schon, dass man sich jetzt von überall für ALLE ANDEREN SZENARIEN anmelden kann oder? Habt Ihr diese kleinen Pfleile bei der Szenarion-Anmeldung nicht gesehen?
> 
> Wir machen es bei uns in der Gilde (destro) oft so, dass wir uns nur für die 5 anderen Szenarien anmelden weil uns Tor Anroc zum Hals raushängt. Wollt ihr Ordler die anderen Szenarien denn nicht auch spielen? habt ihr etwa Angst dort wieder zu verlieren oder was ist da los?


 absolut signed das gleiche is bei mir auch schon die letzten tage thema,und es geht im t4 mit schlangenpassage weiter...

und zum zweiten der dritte hats schon beschrieben


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (7. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab als Ordler bemerkt,dass die destros auf Averland sich auch nicht bei den anderen Szenarien anmelden. Hab mal etwas Gedult gezeigt und fast eine Stunde auf eins der anderen Szenarien gewartet,,ohne Erfolg.

Mein Vorschlag wäre, dass sich alle das AddOn drauf machen, das automatisch für alle Szeanrien anmeldet. Somit wäre das sagen wir mal eintönige Tor Anroc nicht mehr so eintönig, weil man etwas abwechslung hat.


----------



## kuchenbob (7. Oktober 2008)

Nexyylol schrieb:


> Spiel doch gleich WoW am 13.Nov wird War eh abgeschaltet



Du willst uns also mit aller Gewalt zeigen, dass Du nicht der hellste bist. Ist Dir gelungen! grats!


----------



## ersoichso (7. Oktober 2008)

btT

das sollte echt mal ausdisscutiert werden xP

einfach nur schade um die senarien und zeigt wie leicht zu amuesieren die com ist

edit

hab mich so auf praag gefreut (abgesehn vom orvr) nicht einmal eins aufgegangen in drei tagen rang 30+


----------



## Ascían (7. Oktober 2008)

kuchenbob schrieb:


> Ich kapiere es nicht. Warum um Gottes Willen wollen die Ordnungspieler auf Carroburg (und wahrscheinlich auf allen anderen Servern auch) nur Tor Anroc spielen? Es gibt 5 andere t3-Szenarien, aber die Ordler melden sich nur für Tor Anroc an. Ich will mich jetzt nicht über die Knockback-Orgie unterhalten, oder das Destro näher am Stein dran ist usw., ich habe auch kein Problem Szenarien zu verlieren, mir will nur einfach nicht in den Kopf warum die anderen Szenarien nicht gespielt werden. Ihr wisst schon, dass man sich jetzt von überall für ALLE ANDEREN SZENARIEN anmelden kann oder? Habt Ihr diese kleinen Pfleile bei der Szenarion-Anmeldung nicht gesehen?
> 
> Wir machen es bei uns in der Gilde (destro) oft so, dass wir uns nur für die 5 anderen Szenarien anmelden weil uns Tor Anroc zum Hals raushängt. Wollt ihr Ordler die anderen Szenarien denn nicht auch spielen? habt ihr etwa Angst dort wieder zu verlieren oder was ist da los?



Hmm ich melde mich immer für alle Szenarien an, aber irgendwie geht immer nur Tor Anroc auf. 
Auf Ordnungsseite hats da wohl am meisten Anmeldungen, da man fast immer gewinnt - und das wo Destro klar bevorteilt ist in dem BG.


----------



## Philipp23 (7. Oktober 2008)

Nexyylol schrieb:


> Spiel doch gleich WoW am 13.Nov wird War eh abgeschaltet



Warhammer ist 1000 mal besser als WOW. Wenn man schon überall liest das die community von WOW total unhöflich ist. Liegt sicherlich daran das der altersdurschnitt in WOW bei 12-18 Jahren liegt ( PVP Realm ). Auf den Rp´s trauen sich e keine Kiddies rauf.. Zudem hat Blizz nur noch plötzin im Kopf und macht idiotische Addons...


----------



## Petsch (7. Oktober 2008)

Nexyylol schrieb:


> Spiel doch gleich WoW am 13.Nov wird War eh abgeschaltet



... bedeutet dieser Text, das wir Dich ab dem 13. November hier nicht mehr sehen ????

... bitte sag uns das nicht, wir vermissen Dich doch jetzt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ersoichso (7. Oktober 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Hmm ich melde mich immer für alle Szenarien an, aber irgendwie geht immer nur Tor Anroc auf.
> Auf Ordnungsseite hats da wohl am meisten Anmeldungen, da man fast immer gewinnt - und das wo Destro klar bevorteilt ist in dem BG.


aha und des veranlässt "euch" middenland orders knockback auf cooldown zu spielen auf lameste art und weise und denoch verlieren?
das hat nichts mit vorteil der destro zu tun
was dem vorteil angeht man hat ja gesehn wie oft welche seite auf middenland den mountexploit nutz/genutzt hat


----------



## keen. (7. Oktober 2008)

hat auch glaub ich damit zu tun, dass viele noch nich wissen, dass man sich für verschiedene szenarien anmelden kann..
unabhängig vom aktuellen gebiet (wie vor dem patch).
und die zonen sind dann meist überlaufen, wie man im t1 ganz gut sehen konnte, als nur das szenario der imperium anhänger aufging, aber sogut wie nie das der zwerge , als beispiel.


----------



## Siccaria (7. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht ist das wieder Serverspezifisch, aber bisher haben sich Talabec Damm und Tor Anroc bisher bei mir die Waage gehalten was häufigkeiten in T3 angeht.
Was ich allerdings noch nie gesehen hab ist der Friedhof von Nordpass.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ersoichso (7. Oktober 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> hat auch glaub ich damit zu tun, dass viele noch nich wissen, dass man sich für verschiedene szenarien anmelden kann..
> unabhängig vom aktuellen gebiet (wie vor dem patch).
> und die zonen sind dann meist überlaufen, wie man im t1 ganz gut sehen konnte, als nur das szenario der imperium anhänger aufging, aber sogut wie nie das der zwerge , als beispiel.


du willst mir also sagen das also ungefähr nur mal natuerlich 85% der spieler nicht von andern senarien wissen? 
bzw nicht andere anmelden da sie wie du meinst ja nur Tor Anroc Nordwacht etc (was mit dem anmelde system zutun hatte da nur gebietsbezogene senarien anmeldbar waren und gepatched wurde) spielen weil sie in dem gebiet gerade sind? was wiederrum auch ueber 90% der spieler bedeuten wuerde die sich nur des senrario annehmen weil sie in dem T gebiet sind?! rolleyes...


----------



## keen. (7. Oktober 2008)

nicht das es so is, sondern dass das eine möglichkeit sein könnte...

is doch das selbe wie mit dem chat, das 3/4 nich wissen wie man mit dem umgeht und deshalb meinen dass der chat tot wäre, nur weil die ihn nich einstellen können...

aber was fakt ist, dass bestimmte gebiete bevorzugt werden was karrieren/rassen angeht.


aber deiner auffassung nach is das alles hier eine riesige verschwörung weil alle ordnungs anhänger ja nur mit knockback gewinnen, bzw nach deiner aussage, verlieren können und nur deshalb da anmelden...
selbe könnte man für die zerstörung sagen, dass die sich nur da anmelden, weil sie da sicher gewinnen und die ordler eben mehr oder minder gezwungen werden dort teilzunehmen weil sonst nix anderes aufgeht, da man sich nur für das szenario anmeldet (auf zerstörungsseite) ... oha


----------



## [DM]Zottel (7. Oktober 2008)

Warte mal noch eine Woche....dann sind viel mehr Spieler im T3 Levelbereich, dann klappt das auch mit den Szenarien besser. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hat man sich vor ner Woche noch beschwert dass im T3 GAR KEINE Szenarien aufgehen.......und wahrscheinlich haben wir in 2 Wochen das gleiche Thema mit T4 :-)


----------



## ersoichso (7. Oktober 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1067673' date='7.10.2008, 14:53']
> Warte mal noch eine Woche....dann sind viel mehr Spieler im T3 Levelbereich, dann klappt das auch mit den Szenarien besser. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hat man sich vor ner Woche noch beschwert dass im T3 GAR KEINE Szenarien aufgehen.......und wahrscheinlich haben wir in 2 Wochen das gleiche Thema mit T4 :-)


wir reden hier von server die im fortschritt weit genug sind um ausreichend senarien im t3/t4 gebiet zu liefern....


----------



## Clubmaster (7. Oktober 2008)

kuchenbob schrieb:


> Ich kapiere es nicht. Warum um Gottes Willen wollen die Ordnungspieler auf Carroburg (und wahrscheinlich auf allen anderen Servern auch) nur Tor Anroc spielen? Es gibt 5 andere t3-Szenarien, aber die Ordler melden sich nur für Tor Anroc an. Ich will mich jetzt nicht über die Knockback-Orgie unterhalten, oder das Destro näher am Stein dran ist usw., ich habe auch kein Problem Szenarien zu verlieren, mir will nur einfach nicht in den Kopf warum die anderen Szenarien nicht gespielt werden. Ihr wisst schon, dass man sich jetzt von überall für ALLE ANDEREN SZENARIEN anmelden kann oder? Habt Ihr diese kleinen Pfleile bei der Szenarion-Anmeldung nicht gesehen?
> 
> Wir machen es bei uns in der Gilde (destro) oft so, dass wir uns nur für die 5 anderen Szenarien anmelden weil uns Tor Anroc zum Hals raushängt. Wollt ihr Ordler die anderen Szenarien denn nicht auch spielen? habt ihr etwa Angst dort wieder zu verlieren oder was ist da los?



Ist ganz einfach: In dem Scenario gibt's am meisten Renown mit dem wenigsten Aufwand, das ist alles, keine Taktik nötig einfach kloppen und es reicht. Im Übrigen: Destro spielt auch nix anderes. 

Gruß
club


----------



## Siccaria (7. Oktober 2008)

ersoichso schrieb:


> wir reden hier von server die im fortschritt weit genug sind um ausreichend senarien im t3/t4 gebiet zu liefern....


Etwas OT, aber hättest du da Zahlen zu dem Thema? Würde mich mal interessieren wie die Serverfortschritte so sind.


----------



## Dannie (7. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mhm Gegenfrage wieso ist die beliebteste Art nudeln Spaghetti ?


----------



## ersoichso (7. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Etwas OT, aber hättest du da Zahlen zu dem Thema? Würde mich mal interessieren wie die Serverfortschritte so sind.


natuerlich keine stichhaltig festen wie ich deiner aussage zu vernehmen mag aber wo sollen die nach knapp ein monat des releases herkommen?
zu deiner frage aus eigener erfahrung was den benannten servern Cb und Ml betrifft sind mehr als 75% der aktiven spieler die zur hauptspielzeit on sind ueber rang 25
wobei die 50% ueber rang 30 sind


----------



## Pyrobs (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke mal dass der Grund einfach der is, dass das Szenario meist schon vor den 15min vorbei ist und man dafür die gleichen, wenn nicht sogar mehr EP als in den anderen bekommt.
Zumindest meine Ansicht. Lasse sie aber gerne widerlegen.


----------



## ersoichso (7. Oktober 2008)

Pyrobs schrieb:


> Ich denke mal dass der Grund einfach der is, dass das Szenario meist schon vor den 15min vorbei ist und man dafür die gleichen, wenn nicht sogar mehr EP als in den anderen bekommt.
> Zumindest meine Ansicht. Lasse sie aber gerne widerlegen.



ich zitiere nochmal ein satz des Tes.

Ich will mich jetzt nicht über die Knockback-Orgie unterhalten, oder das Destro näher am Stein dran ist usw., ich habe auch kein Problem Szenarien zu verlieren, mir will nur einfach nicht in den Kopf warum die anderen Szenarien nicht gespielt werden. 

und zu dannie du wartest wohl immernoch auf WAR oder spamst du einfach so ohne probs,vtl einer von den brainafklern die toranroc bevorzugen statt sich mal zu bemuehn


----------



## Rem (7. Oktober 2008)

was noch dazu kommt, ist, dass es jeweils zwei quests für das jeweilige scenario gibt und man diese auch nur in dem gebiet abgeben kann. D.h., wenn ich mich für ein anderes scenario anmelde muss ich dann auch wieder in ein anderes gebiet fliegen um die quests abzugeben. also meldet man sich für ein sc an und bleibt auch in dem gebiet. ist so einfach am sinnvollsten.

btw. ich werd jetzt erstmal bis 35 nen bissl questen und mir die gegend angucken. hab ausser scenarien noch nicht viel gesehen :/


----------



## ersoichso (7. Oktober 2008)

Rem schrieb:


> was noch dazu kommt, ist, dass es jeweils zwei quests für das jeweilige scenario gibt und man diese auch nur in dem gebiet abgeben kann. D.h., wenn ich mich für ein anderes scenario anmelde muss ich dann auch wieder in ein anderes gebiet fliegen um die quests abzugeben. also meldet man sich für ein sc an und bleibt auch in dem gebiet. ist so einfach am sinnvollsten.



genau das meinte ich x_X brainafk ,das wuerde naemlich bedeuten das alle ergo 90% der gesamten spieler nur im elfen t3/t4 gebiet unterwegs sind was aber nicht stimmt und senarien mit qs (und zwar die gleichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gibts in den anderen gebieten auch...


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (7. Oktober 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Ist ganz einfach: In dem Scenario gibt's am meisten Renown mit dem wenigsten Aufwand, das ist alles, keine Taktik nötig einfach kloppen und es reicht. Im Übrigen: Destro spielt auch nix anderes.
> 
> Gruß
> club



Was ich nicht verstehe... Letztendlich wollte der Otto-Normal-Warhammer doch gerade das Gegenteil in dem Spiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gikridon (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das auch sehr komisch, ich spiel auf auf Carroburg und immer wenn ich mich  für alle 6 Szenarios anmelde geht als erstes Tor Anroc auf, auch wenn wir uns mit einer Gruppe von 2-6 Leuten anmelden, aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass sich keine 10 Ordnungs/Zerstörungsspieler für ein anderes Szenario finden. Aber ich glaube das liegt auch daran,dass viele Leute die man fragt welches t3-Szenario geil ist Tor Anroc sagen,weil das am schnellsten aufgeht und viele Leute dann nur nach Tor Anroc gehen!


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (7. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht muss man einfach nur n Monat warten, bis einige merken, dass monotones gezocke letztendlich zu Langeweile führt. Aber wahrscheinlich werden die Nasen ihren Account quitten und hier Threads erstellen, dass es kaum Scenarien / Abwechslung gab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rem (7. Oktober 2008)

ersoichso schrieb:


> genau das meinte ich x_X brainafk ,das wuerde naemlich bedeuten das alle ergo 90% der gesamten spieler nur im elfen t3/t4 gebiet unterwegs sind was aber nicht stimmt und senarien mit qs (und zwar die gleichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das hat nichts mit brainafk (immer wieder lustig diese community wortschöpfungen "gehirn abwesend von der tastatur") zutun, sondern einfach mit der tatsache, dass man auch die quests mitnehmen möchte. mich hätte es auch nicht gestört wenn es die sc im zwergengebiet gewesen wären.


----------



## Dentus (7. Oktober 2008)

ersoichso schrieb:


> du willst mir also sagen das also ungefähr nur mal natuerlich 85% der spieler...



*lacht* Bester Satz des Tages....wtf?


----------



## Opnoxious (7. Oktober 2008)

Finds eigentlich auch schade, das nur Tor Anroc aufgeht.
Mag sein, dass es am meisten ep/ruf in kürzerer Zeit (da meist in 5-7 Minuten vorbei) gibt und das Szenario schön einfach ist und flott geht, aber mir persönlich gehts ja auch um bissl Spaß und abwechslung.
Deswegen meld ich mich manchmal bewusst für alle ausser Tor Anroc an und mach nebenbei Quests und PQ in der Hoffnung, eins davon geht mal auf. Hab auch die Hoffnung, dass mehr so denken wie ich. Vielleicht öffnen sich dann die anderen auch mal öfter.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (7. Oktober 2008)

Eine Idee wäre vielleicht Tor Anroc zu beukotieren. Mit allen großen (nicht hordcore) Gilden mal absprechen, dass nur noch für die anderen Szenarios angemeldet wird. Vielleicht merken die leute der gegenfraktion, dass die anderen Szenarios auch spaßß machen und machen diese dann öfter.

Ob diese Absprache denn überhaupt funktionieren würde kann ich nicht sagen, da ja sehr viele leute auf Tor Anroc fixiert sind, obwohl genau diese am meisten über die Lava und die Knockbacks meckern.


----------



## Amko (7. Oktober 2008)

sry wegen der dummen frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



T1 : Lev ?? bis Lev ?? 

T2 : Lev ?? bis Lev ??

T3 : Lev ?? bis Lev ??

T4 : Lev ?? bis Lev ??

klärt mich ma bitte auf :>

ps: ich weiß das es rang heisst, aber das verwechseln viele mit rufrang, und deshalb schreib ich Level.


----------



## Dentus (7. Oktober 2008)

T1 : Level 1 bis Level 11 

T2 : Level 10 bis Level 21

T3 : Level 20 bis Level 31

T4 : Level 30 bis Level 40

falscher Thread! Ach und das nächste mal das Handbuch lesen okay?


----------



## Amko (7. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> T1 : Level 1 bis Level 11
> 
> T2 : Level 10 bis Level 21
> 
> ...



hdf ich frage was ich will.

od soll ich wegen der billigen frage nen thread aufmachen?..

aber danke für die antwort, die war mir iwie klar nur wollt ichs bestätigt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (7. Oktober 2008)

Amko schrieb:


> hdf ich frage was ich will.
> 
> od soll ich wegen der billigen frage nen thread aufmachen?..
> 
> ...


Danke Bruder...dir helf ich nicht mehr....ich helf nämlich wem ich will...aber naja....Arschlöcher gibts halt immer ne?


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (7. Oktober 2008)

Amko schrieb:


> hdf ich frage was ich will.
> 
> od soll ich wegen der billigen frage nen thread aufmachen?..
> 
> ...




Haha, made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da hilft dir jemand und es kommt n Halt die Fresse xD oh man...


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (7. Oktober 2008)

Ist halt das "effektivste" Szenario...

1) Ein Team gewinnt immer (also 50% Chance auf super XP), beim Damm oder im Nachtfeuerbecken gibts selten ein Team mit 500 Punkten, beim Temple gehts auch gerne mal 300zu250 aus oder Ähnliches.
2) Runde ist schnell vorbei
3) Viele Kills / viel Heilung möglich, da Kampf auf eine Stelle zentriert ist
4) Keine lange Wartezeit, und es geht zu jeder Zeit Anroc auf, also zusammen mit den Quests wenn man die jedes mal abgibt, ist Anroc extrem "effektiv"


----------



## sybarith (7. Oktober 2008)

aber auch wenn z.B. der tempel nicht immer eindeutig ausgeht, habe ich die erfahrung gemacht, das das tor nicht umbedingt das effektivste scenario ist. ich spiele lieber tempel und das auch noch auf Carroburg. habe das scenario gestern 6 oder 8 mal gespielt innerhalb von ca. 3 stunden. nebenbei etwas öffentliche quests gemacht und gegend erkundet.

wenn man sich halbwegs um das missionsziel kümmert gibt es gut punkte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein char ist die zauberin mit 99k schaden.




> 3) Viele Kills / viel Heilung möglich, da Kampf auf eine Stelle zentriert ist


wenn es danach geht müßten alle den tempel spielen, da sich alles auf diesen brunnen im tempel dreht.


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Warhammer ist 1000 mal besser als WOW. Wenn man schon überall liest das die community von WOW total unhöflich ist. Liegt sicherlich daran das der altersdurschnitt in WOW bei 12-18 Jahren liegt ( PVP Realm ). Auf den Rp´s trauen sich e keine Kiddies rauf.. Zudem hat Blizz nur noch plötzin im Kopf und macht idiotische Addons...


Besser als WoW? Darf ich lachen?
Außerdem es heißt Blödsinn, und weiter: idiotische Addons? Wie schade das du keine Beta spieln kannst...
Und wie lustig... immer gehts es auf die "kiddies"... aber das es auch 20 oder gar 30 jährige gibt die sich so daneben benehmen ist dir nicht bewusst.


----------



## Verun (7. Oktober 2008)

kuchenbob schrieb:


> Ich kapiere es nicht. Warum um Gottes Willen wollen die Ordnungspieler auf Carroburg (und wahrscheinlich auf allen anderen Servern auch) nur Tor Anroc spielen? Es gibt 5 andere t3-Szenarien, aber die Ordler melden sich nur für Tor Anroc an. Ich will mich jetzt nicht über die Knockback-Orgie unterhalten, oder das Destro näher am Stein dran ist usw., ich habe auch kein Problem Szenarien zu verlieren, mir will nur einfach nicht in den Kopf warum die anderen Szenarien nicht gespielt werden. Ihr wisst schon, dass man sich jetzt von überall für ALLE ANDEREN SZENARIEN anmelden kann oder? Habt Ihr diese kleinen Pfleile bei der Szenarion-Anmeldung nicht gesehen?
> 
> Wir machen es bei uns in der Gilde (destro) oft so, dass wir uns nur für die 5 anderen Szenarien anmelden weil uns Tor Anroc zum Hals raushängt. Wollt ihr Ordler die anderen Szenarien denn nicht auch spielen? habt ihr etwa Angst dort wieder zu verlieren oder was ist da los?



Wir machens in unserer Gilde genauso. Und ich fand T3 so schlecht, daß ich auf T4 gegrindet/questet hab, so schnell es ging. Wenn ich 40 bin, warte ich dann, bis die meisten Spieler nachgekommen sind und twinke solange.


----------



## Patso (7. Oktober 2008)

ich sag dazu nur : TOR ANROC STINKT ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne mal ehrlich nach dem 80sten mal machts null spaß mehr weil :

- die lava overpowered ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( is wirklich so )
- ich auf abwechslung steh und daher kein bock hab bis lvl 31 tor anroc zu "farmen"
- mir das ganze szenario nich gefällt ( sieht so langweillig aus )
- meine mitspieler auf seiten der ordnung immer die gleiche 08/15 taktik verwenden ( welche nur bedingt klappt) und das auch nicht sehr abwechslungsreich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so ich wollt hier einfach mal meinen geistigen durchfall rauslassen man sieht sich ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( warscheinlich auf tor anroc -.- )


----------



## Pacster (7. Oktober 2008)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Ist halt das "effektivste" Szenario...
> 
> 1) Ein Team gewinnt immer (also 50% Chance auf super XP), beim Damm oder im Nachtfeuerbecken gibts selten ein Team mit 500 Punkten, beim Temple gehts auch gerne mal 300zu250 aus oder Ähnliches.
> 2) Runde ist schnell vorbei
> ...





Das lustige ist ja das genau das auch schon die BGs bei WoW gekillt hat. Jetzt muss nur noch ein szenario kommen wo man komplett am gegner vorbeirennen kann wie im AV. ;-)
Die Spieler versauen sich selbst den Spass und die Vielfalt um möglichst schnell irgendeine Stufe oder einen Gegenstand zu erreichen...und kaum haben sie den, heulen sie das es nichts mehr zu tun gibt. WAR krankt an genau dem gleichen Problem an dem auch WoW krankt...nur das bei WAR pvp wichtiger ist und damit dieses Problem viel gefährlicher für das ganze Spiel....


----------



## Freebs (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiel auch auf Carro und wär echt begeistert, wenn wir mal durchsetzen würden das wir nur noch die anderen Bgs spielen. 
Spiele zwar Schwarzork und fand am Anfang den kickback noch klasse, mittlerweile geht er mir hart auf den Zeiger.


----------



## Tumasz (7. Oktober 2008)

also erstens mimimi .. 


so und zweitens denke ich das die spieler halt einfach alle zu dumm sind jedenfalls der größste teil .. siehe bei den flaggen bgs wo man ne flagge holen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da bleiben alle in der mitte und killen sich mehr net. und wen da einer leuchtet ist es wohl viel einfacher hehe


----------



## Spunky25 (7. Oktober 2008)

Tor Anroc was ist das *g*
Auf dem Server hergig geht nur das scheiss Talabec Damm auf und man muss auch echt lange warten. Würde auch gerne mal die anderen 5 bgs sehen, finde es echt schade owohl ich immer für alle 5 angemeldet bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (7. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Warhammer ist 1000 mal besser als WOW. Wenn man schon überall liest das die community von WOW total unhöflich ist. Liegt sicherlich daran das der altersdurschnitt in WOW bei 12-18 Jahren liegt ( PVP Realm ). Auf den Rp´s trauen sich e keine Kiddies rauf.. Zudem hat Blizz nur noch *plötzin *im Kopf und macht idiotische Addons...



Kiddies sind nach meiner Meinung in der Altersgruppe bis ca. 16 Jahre.
Also, als Erwachsenen würde ich dich deiner Schreibe nach nun wirklich nicht einstufen. Darum rate ich dir, dich immer an das alte weise Sprichwort zu halten: "Wer im Glashaus sitzt...blabla"

Edit: Kein Alptraum ist so schröcklich wie die Realität  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Streuneralex (7. Oktober 2008)

Nexyylol schrieb:


> Spiel doch gleich WoW am 13.Nov wird War eh abgeschaltet



WOW ??? Gibts das noch? Wer bezahlt denn heutzutage noch um sich zu langweilen?


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2008)

Streuneralex schrieb:


> WOW ??? Gibts das noch? Wer bezahlt denn heutzutage noch um sich zu langweilen?


10 Millionen Kunden denen das Spiel spaß macht.


----------



## DreiHaare (7. Oktober 2008)

Streuneralex schrieb:


> WOW ??? Gibts das noch? Wer bezahlt denn heutzutage noch um sich zu langweilen?



Scheinbar zahlen WAR-Spieler auch, um sich zu ärgern...wie man hier in diesem Forum lesen kann.
AoC-Spieler zahlen für die Abzocke.
Warum also nicht auch für Langeweile bezahlen?


----------



## Amko (7. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Haha, made my day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



soll mir helfen und net klugscheissen von wegen falscher thread und handbuch lesen und so n shit. gibt leute die saugen das game online ne?


----------



## Hatebreed0r (7. Oktober 2008)

Streuneralex schrieb:


> WOW ??? Gibts das noch? Wer bezahlt denn heutzutage noch um sich zu langweilen?



Ich hasse die deutsche "Community"...


----------



## mcbk (7. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> T1 : Level 1 bis Level 11
> 
> T2 : Level 10 bis Level 21
> 
> ...



In Englisch? Ich weiss WAR ist zwar deutsch lokalisiert (momentan jedoch nicht komplett) aber warum müssen alle vorwiegend die englischen Ausdrücke wie eben T verwenden? Dann sollte man das Spiel doch besser in Englisch zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja, ich fand die Änderung von Ironforge in Eisenschmiede gut und freue mich über jede gelungene deutsche Lokalisation!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber zum Thema des Threads: Bin noch nicht bei Tor Anroc, aber ich melde mich z.Zt. auch nur für Mourkain an. Kurze Wartezeit, schnellere Spiele, sofort Action. Leider gewinnt auf Erengard die Ordnung ca. nur zwei von zehn Spielen. Bin schon mal gespannt auf Tor Anroc...(noch)


----------



## MF2888 (7. Oktober 2008)

Los springt alle drauf auf, die Buffed Community wie sie leibt und lebt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IB-Shang (7. Oktober 2008)

Streuneralex schrieb:


> WOW ??? Gibts das noch? Wer bezahlt denn heutzutage noch um sich zu langweilen?



Stimmt, es ist viel weniger langweilig im T4 auf Averland 30 minuten zur Primetime auf Schlangen-Passage zu warten. Ich habe von 24-32 nur im Tor Anroc gelevelt, ich habe ganze 2x den Tempel gesehn und dabei habe ich mich immer für alle 6! Szenarien angemeldet. im T4 habe ich immerhin auch schon 2 gesehn....mittags mit 1 1/2 Stunden Wartezeit....naja, ich habe seit ich WAR spiele schon 2 Bücher gelesen. WAR hat also durchaus eine positive Wirkung auf mein Leseverhalten.
Ich werde ab dem 15. noch mehr Zeit zum lesen haben, denn ich werde erstmal ne WAR Pause machen und mir anschauen wie sich das Spiel entwickelt. Potenzial ist ja vorhanden, aber noch ist es MIR keine 13 Euro im Monat wert. 
Und nein, ich bin kein WoW- Spieler dem der mangelnde PvE Inhalt fehlt, mir fehlt PvP ( oder RvR, same shit)...ich habe Tor Anroc gefühlte 1000x gespielt, bis zum Berg konnte ich locker mit geschlossenen Augen laufen...großartige PvP Inhalte...eine Map. Und mir ist klar, dass die Schuld nicht bei Mythic liegt, sehr wohl aber bei GOA und der Community. Und da diese beiden primär für den Erfolg des Spiels verantwortlich sind, wird WAR erstmal eingefroren.

"Ich hasse die deutsche "Community"..."
QFT!


----------



## simoni (7. Oktober 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Scheinbar zahlen WAR-Spieler auch, um sich zu ärgern...wie man hier in diesem Forum lesen kann.
> AoC-Spieler zahlen für die Abzocke.
> Warum also nicht auch für Langeweile bezahlen?



Die Leute, die sich hier beschweren sind die laute Minderheit (wie immer -.-). Der zufriedene Teil der Spieler muss ja keinen Thread aufmachen, weil im die Grafik heute z.B. besonders toll gefallen hat. Ich hab auch gehört , dass viele Leute das Buffed-Forum (mittlerweile leider zu Recht) meiden.


----------



## Kontinuum (7. Oktober 2008)

So Let's put hole Thing together;

1. The Warhammer Tapletop game and the whole History of it, was existed wide before World of Warcraft did; In fact Blizzard wanted to buy the rights for smth. like warhammer online, but GamesWorkshop didnt do it, because they thought - as it is the truth - that they would do not a good game out of the warhammer epos.

2. As well, Dark Age of Camelot (its also from the Makers of W.A.R) existed wide before World of Warcraft does, so its a tiny litte piece o'shit to tell everbody, that the makers of WAR stole smth. from Blizzard it is, neither physically nor timely possible, because you cant steal sth. from anybody who did the thing after you did! Anybody who says, that that isnt the truth, what a just said, can also go and deny that smth. like the holocaust happened!

So far,
go back and play world of warcraft as you did and leave us all alone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Einstimmung darauf, dass ihr euch mal verpieselt noch eine musikalische Untermalung:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp0ccQVy1og

Viel Spaß mit eurem tollen Endgamecontent und dem wahnsinnig innovativen Add-On, ich vergönne es euch nicht, habt ihr mal euren Spaß, aber spammt nicht das WAR Forum zu!!!

edit: und NEIN, ihr müsst nicht verstehen warum ich in Englisch geschrieben habe..


----------



## HolySalva (7. Oktober 2008)

Also "T" ist auch im deutschen die richtige Abkürzung weil die "Tier" mit "Teil" übersetzt haben. Das dazu.

Zum Thema:
Tor Anroc wird so oft gespielt weil es einfacher fixer geht. die ersten paar male Damm wurden die 15 min komplett ausgedaddelt, beim Nordpass-Friedhof ging es schon besser, war aber auch immer länger als die Standard 5 min. bei TA. Der Friedhof macht aber def am meisten Spass. TA wird gegangen weils fix geht (wie schon gesagt) und sich die Leute in 5 min. mal eben knapp 16k ep verdienen können (win plus Qs). Wems Spass macht solls machen, in nem Monat wird das ganze aber aunders aussehen wenn die meisten ihre ersten 40er haben und sich dann nicht auf Teufel komm raus zum Endgame hochzocken wollen sondern alles sehen möchten. Dasselbe gilt für die Inis, da geht ja auch (noch) kaum einer rein.
BTW: Carroburg - Ordnung


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit eurem tollen Endgamecontent und dem wahnsinnig innovativen Add-On, ich vergönne es euch nicht, habt ihr mal euren Spaß, aber spammt nicht das WAR Forum zu!!!


Ach und WAR ist innovativ etwa? hmm naja....


----------



## Philipp23 (7. Oktober 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Kiddies sind nach meiner Meinung in der Altersgruppe bis ca. 16 Jahre.
> Also, als Erwachsenen würde ich dich deiner Schreibe nach nun wirklich nicht einstufen. Darum rate ich dir, dich immer an das alte weise Sprichwort zu halten: "Wer im Glashaus sitzt...blabla"
> 
> Edit: Kein Alptraum ist so schröcklich wie die Realität
> ...





Razyl schrieb:


> Besser als WoW? Darf ich lachen?
> Außerdem es heißt Blödsinn, und weiter: idiotische Addons? Wie schade das du keine Beta spieln kannst...
> Und wie lustig... immer gehts es auf die "kiddies"... aber das es auch 20 oder gar 30 jährige gibt die sich so daneben benehmen ist dir nicht bewusst.



Wir hier die WOW Kiddies reinkommen und weinen... Glaub ihr mit eurem schreiben das ihr was besseres seit oder wie ? Fehler suchen und zitieren das könnt ihr richtig gut ne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wie gesagt die WOW Community ist der letzte Schrott. Und die ganzen Addons werden immer idiotischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: WOW war richtig super vor TBC.


----------



## HolySalva (7. Oktober 2008)

Die "Innovation" bezieht sich darauf, das alle Add-ons bei WoW immer gleich sein werden. Höheres max. Level, mehr epicitems, mehr und größere Raidinis, mehr Ruffraktionen, schnellere mounts etc.
WAR ist ein neues Spiel und ein gepflegtes Stück anders als WoW, demnach JA es ist innovativer als WotLK. Einzige "Innovation" bei Wrath werden die Schlachtfelder sein und oh mein Gott wo haben die die denn geklaut? bei WAR? nicht mal, einfach bei DaoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und achja, die Community bei WoW ist wirklich muff!


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Wir hier die WOW Kiddies reinkommen und weinen... Glaub ihr mit eurem schreiben das ihr was besseres seit oder wie ? Fehler suchen und zitieren das könnt ihr richtig gut ne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm tut mir leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen, aber WAR ist auch idiotisch. 
Für mich war einer der Nicht-Kaufgründe: Publisher EA steht dahinter.
Und wetten eure Addons werden nicht besser als die von Blizzard?


----------



## HolySalva (7. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm tut mir leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen, aber WAR ist auch idiotisch.



AUCH??? da steht jemand wohl absolut hinter seinem game was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2008)

HolySalva schrieb:


> AUCH??? da steht jemand wohl absolut hinter seinem game was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich konnte WAR bei einen Freund für kurze Zeit spielen und mir hat es absolut nicht gefallen.
Edith: Ja klar ist WoW idiotisch, stumpides Item Farmen, was aber spaß macht.
Apropos noch zu EA: Hmm warum hat Mythic nur die 4 Hauptstädte und die 4 Klassen rausgenommen?....


----------



## Ascían (7. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm tut mir leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen, aber WAR ist auch idiotisch.
> Für mich war einer der Nicht-Kaufgründe: Publisher EA steht dahinter.
> Und wetten eure Addons werden nicht besser als die von Blizzard?



Alles Spekulatius.

Fakt ist, Warhammer macht einfach Spaß, und das auch in höherem Content. 
Es wurde als Alternative zu WoW angekündigt und es ist auch wirklich eine. Ob manche Leute damit nicht so gut leben können ist mir persönlich egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (7. Oktober 2008)

Nexyylol schrieb:


> Spiel doch gleich WoW am 13.Nov wird War eh abgeschaltet



Alle haben dich geflamt dann will ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  =P em...ja...so......du bist doof...


----------



## Fonia (7. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Apropos noch zu EA: Hmm warum hat Mythic nur die 4 Hauptstädte und die 4 Klassen rausgenommen?....



Und droztdem geht das spiel auch ohne diesen inhalt die hauptstädte sind sowieso so wie sie sind ausreichend gefüllt dh würden mehr städte noch keinen sinn machen.


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Und droztdem geht das spiel auch ohne diesen inhalt die hauptstädte sind sowieso so wie sie sind ausreichend gefüllt dh würden mehr städte noch keinen sinn machen.


Mag zwar sein, trotzdem wurde es rausgenommen. Da sie sonst die Frist die ihnen EA aufgeteilt hat nicht geschafft hätten...


----------



## Fonia (7. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mag zwar sein, trotzdem wurde es rausgenommen. Da sie sonst die Frist die ihnen EA aufgeteilt hat nicht geschafft hätten...



Gut und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen? das die sachen drausen sind haben wir wohl alle mittlerweile gemerkt...^^


----------



## Ascían (7. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mag zwar sein, trotzdem wurde es rausgenommen. Da sie sonst die Frist die ihnen EA aufgeteilt hat nicht geschafft hätten...



Die Städte hatten schlicht nicht genug Content um sie zu implementieren, das hatte nichts mit EA zu tun, sondern mit dem Gamedesign. Genau wie bei den 4 Klassen.


----------



## BigChef (7. Oktober 2008)

kuchenbob schrieb:


> Ich kapiere es nicht. Warum um Gottes Willen wollen die Ordnungspieler auf Carroburg (und wahrscheinlich auf allen anderen Servern auch) nur Tor Anroc spielen? Es gibt 5 andere t3-Szenarien, aber die Ordler melden sich nur für Tor Anroc an. Ich will mich jetzt nicht über die Knockback-Orgie unterhalten, oder das Destro näher am Stein dran ist usw., ich habe auch kein Problem Szenarien zu verlieren, mir will nur einfach nicht in den Kopf warum die anderen Szenarien nicht gespielt werden. Ihr wisst schon, dass man sich jetzt von überall für ALLE ANDEREN SZENARIEN anmelden kann oder? Habt Ihr diese kleinen Pfleile bei der Szenarion-Anmeldung nicht gesehen?
> 
> Wir machen es bei uns in der Gilde (destro) oft so, dass wir uns nur für die 5 anderen Szenarien anmelden weil uns Tor Anroc zum Hals raushängt. Wollt ihr Ordler die anderen Szenarien denn nicht auch spielen? habt ihr etwa Angst dort wieder zu verlieren oder was ist da los?



Wie schon von einigen angemerkt: Es is am einfachsten! Wenn ich sehe, wie die Leute immer zig Meter von der Fahne weg kämpfen, könnt ich k...! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Z.B. im verlorenen Tempel von Isha: Einmal is die Ordnung in Besitz der Fahne und nix geht mehr, da 15 Ordler an der Fahne stehen und aus der Ferne alles wegnuken, während die Zerstörer nur stumpf davor warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Gut und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen? das die sachen drausen sind haben wir wohl alle mittlerweile gemerkt...^^


Das WAR am Ende vllt. sogar absacken kann wie AOC. Wer EA Spiele kennt, der weiß das EA nur auf Geld und möglichst das beste Spiel rauszubringen. 
Und wenn das nicht passiert...


----------



## Fonia (7. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das WAR am Ende vllt. sogar absacken kann wie AOC. Wer EA Spiele kennt, der weiß das EA nur auf Geld und möglichst das beste Spiel rauszubringen.
> Und wenn das nicht passiert...



Du glaubst es kaum selbst WoW könnte jetzt noch absacken so wie die es sich grad in sachen PvP verkacken und EA heißt nicht Game over Mythic kümmert sich um das game und die entwicklung EA ist nur der publisher (oder wie man das schreibt)


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Du glaubst es kaum selbst WoW könnte jetzt noch absacken so wie die es sich grad in sachen PvP verkacken und EA heißt nicht Game over Mythic kümmert sich um das game und die entwicklung EA ist nur der publisher (oder wie man das schreibt)


Wenn EA "nur" der Publisher ist, wieso konnten sie damals einfach Westwood schließen? 
EA kann bei einen Nichterfolg (sollte es so weit kommen(was ich zwar nicht glaube)) zb. die Zahlungen an Mythic einstellen, mal sehen wie lange sich dann Mythic noch halten würde....


----------



## Ascían (7. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn EA "nur" der Publisher ist, wieso konnten sie damals einfach Westwood schließen?
> EA kann bei einen Nichterfolg (sollte es so weit kommen(was ich zwar nicht glaube)) zb. die Zahlungen an Mythic einstellen, mal sehen wie lange sich dann Mythic noch halten würde....



EA ist eine der reichsten Spielsoftware-Unternehmen der Welt. Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft dass denen das Geld ausgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter ist Mythic auch nicht arm durch den Erfolg von DAoC und drittens hängt noch Games Workshop mit im Boot, für die WAR eine kostenlose Marketingschleuder ist. Deine Argumente sind erfundener Crap. 
Und drittens hat Warhammer Erfolg - imo das Argument was Flamern wie Dir gar nicht schmeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (7. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Warhammer ist 1000 mal besser als WOW. Wenn man schon überall liest das die community von WOW total unhöflich ist. Liegt sicherlich daran das der altersdurschnitt in WOW bei 12-18 Jahren liegt ( PVP Realm ). Auf den Rp´s trauen sich e keine Kiddies rauf.. Zudem hat Blizz nur noch plötzin im Kopf und macht idiotische Addons...



Und PvP in WoW ist nicht mal herrausfordernd bzw auf PvP-Realms, weil da braucht man nicht viel machen außer kloppen oder vllt ganken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (besonders Lowies).
Du gehst in ein BG und dann läuft man da rum und killt irgendwelche Typen.. sehr herrausfordernd, da eh 80% aller WoW-Spieler eh nur zergen ist, wird da Taktik nicht groß geschrieben. 

Alleine was ich letztens von wem gehört hab wie er dieses Gekicke in Tor Anroc hasst und so richtig geflamed hat. Boah ne...
GOA!! Ja GOA hätte so viel Mist fabriziert und nicht nachgedacht (Mythic ist für den Inhalt des Spiels zuständig^^)
Ist halt nicht nur rumstehen zuschlagen und Schaden machen und geheilt werden, da muss man auch mal mehr Skill zeigen, 
richtig hinstellen, Leute abfangen und die die falsch stehen da reinkicken. Wenn man so provokant schon davor steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss ich mal an die Flamer vom PvP von WAR sagen.
WoW kommt einfach nicht an das PvP ran. Mit ihrem komigen offenen PvP-Gebiet mit dem Addon, das ist doch so billig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe das Spiel so lange gespielt und das PvP ging spätestens kaputt als die Arena + Abhärtung kam.
Dazu das totale Unbalance, guckt euch mal die Ranglisten an, da sind immer die selben Klassen vorhanden.

Also fasst euch besser an eure eigene Nase.


----------



## Fonia (7. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn EA "nur" der Publisher ist, wieso konnten sie damals einfach Westwood schließen?
> EA kann bei einen Nichterfolg (sollte es so weit kommen(was ich zwar nicht glaube)) zb. die Zahlungen an Mythic einstellen, mal sehen wie lange sich dann Mythic noch halten würde....



Das hab ich nie behauptet das sie es nicht können allerdings Werkelt drotzdem Mythic an dem teil rum und nicht EA dh arbeitet EA nicht aktiv dran und es liegt in sachen wie das spiel wird alles an Mythic sowieso Goa in europa.


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> EA ist eine der reichsten Spielsoftware-Unternehmen der Welt. Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft dass denen das Geld ausgeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab ich jemals gesagt das EA das geld ausgeht? hmmm kann mich nicht daran erinnern.
Klar Mythic ist nicht arm, aber Mythic gehört zu EA; und wenn die sich sagen:
"Hmm Warhammer läuft nicht so wie es laufen sollte..." dann kann selbst, oder GW was daran ändern.


----------



## Flixl (7. Oktober 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Vatertod (7. Oktober 2008)

Nexyylol schrieb:


> Spiel doch gleich WoW am 13.Nov wird War eh abgeschaltet




9/10, ich konnte nimmer aufhören zu lachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  in wie wenig text so viel feindseligkeit stecken kann, und so geil unpassend zum thema, einfach nur herrlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT:

kann tor anroc auch nimmer sehn.


----------



## Fonia (7. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich jemals gesagt das EA das geld ausgeht? hmmm kann mich nicht daran erinnern.
> Klar Mythic ist nicht arm, aber Mythic gehört zu EA; und wenn die sich sagen:
> "Hmm Warhammer läuft nicht so wie es laufen sollte..." dann kann selbst, oder GW was daran ändern.



Sagen wirs mal anders

Wenn ne firma merkt ein spiel läuft nicht so wie es soll, also das es keinen gewinn mehr bringt, dann lassen sie das mmo fallen das ist bei jeden mmo so age of conan kann sich im moment bestimmt noch durch die abo zahlen halten denn so wenig sind es gar nicht ebenfals genug um sich noch über wasser zu halten wenn sie aber kein land mehr fürs spiel sehen werden sie es auch dicht machen das ist ne logische schluss folgerung da hast du uns aber auch nichts neues erzählt.


----------



## Flixl (7. Oktober 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Guck Dir die Server an die bald auseinanderbrechen weil sie Knüppelvoll sind, guck Dir die Verkaufszahlen an etc... WAR läuft besser als man es erwarten konnte, und damit kommen ein paar Leute (komisch, sind wirklich immer dieselben) nicht klar und fangen an Dummfug zu flamen.
> 
> Lass se reden.


Das mag zwar grad sein, aber man kann erst urteilen nach ungefähr einen halben jahr oder einen gesamten Jahr, wie es dann läuft.


----------



## Flixl (7. Oktober 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Pacster (7. Oktober 2008)

HolySalva schrieb:


> Die "Innovation" bezieht sich darauf, das alle Add-ons bei WoW immer gleich sein werden. Höheres max. Level, mehr epicitems, mehr und größere Raidinis, mehr Ruffraktionen, schnellere mounts etc.
> WAR ist ein neues Spiel und ein gepflegtes Stück anders als WoW, demnach JA es ist innovativer als WotLK. Einzige "Innovation" bei Wrath werden die Schlachtfelder sein und oh mein Gott wo haben die die denn geklaut? bei WAR? nicht mal, einfach bei DaoC
> 
> 
> ...




Also das tut dann doch schon etwas weh. WAR und Wotlk unterscheiden sich kaum voneinander. Inhaltlich bieten beide etwa gleichviel neuen content und die Neuerungen sind bei beiden eher mit der Lupe zu suchen.  Ob man jetzt ruf farmt oder wälzer des wissens oder irgendwelche daily/öffentliche quests...letztlich ist alles das gleiche nur anders verpackt. WAR liefert mehr neue BGs(szenarios)...wovon aber wohl viele nie genutzt werden. Wotlk wird wohl mehr Instanzen/Instanzmodi liefern...die sind aber auch nur die ersten 3 mal vielleicht spannend. Desweiteren baut Wotlk die Arena aus welche bei WAR komplett fehlt.
Ich weiß auch nicht welche Innovation du mit einführung von Schlachtfeldern meinst. Bei Wotlk wird es wohl nur 1 neues geben(also keine mehrzahl) und dann noch das neue open-pvp gebiet. Was davon jetzt innovativ ist, ist mir unklar. Wie du ja sagst, das gab es schon bei DaoC. In dieser beziehung kann dann aber WAR auch nicht innovativ sein, denn die kopieren das ja auch nur von DaoC(more of the same old, same old. Wieso lästerst du also das Wotlk auch keine bahnbrechende Neuerungen bringt wenn nichtmal ein "komplett neues" Spiel wie WAR das schafft?).

Im übrigen sind das alles NIE wirklich große Ideen gewesen weils einfach nur logische Entwicklungen sind. Ich meine, das Grundprinzip das man 2 Fraktionen hat und irgendwie in der Lage sein sollte sich gegenseitig anzugreifen(ohne sich aber auslöschen zu können), das fällt jedem Erstklässler ein.
Was die Umsetzung davon angeht, werden alle möglichen Dinge versucht....bisher aber noch kein goldener Weg gefunden(Bei WoW wurde das Stadtraiden ziemlich eingeschränkt weils performance-probleme gab...und DaoC hat noch ca. 40k User was wohl Bände über die Qualität ihrer Lösung spricht). Jetzt nähert man sich dem ganzen halt durch instanzierte Schlachtfelder und Sekundärziele im open-pvp anstatt die Städte direkt anzugreifen.
WoW baut da das bestehende System immer weiter aus(siehe open pvp in BC) und geht dort mit Wotlk den logischen nächsten Schritt. Mythic macht bei WAR einen 2. Anlauf mit leicht verändertem DaoC-System. Da bewegen sich also beide von unterschiedlichen Ausgangspunkten aufeinander zu....und wenn wir viel, viel, viel Glück haben dann wird daraus irgendwann mal ein wirklich funktionierendes System OBWOHL beide Communities ihr Bestes tun um die jeweiligen Systeme auszuhebeln und sich selbst den Spielspass zu versauen.

Die einzige wirkliche Innovation die ich in einem dieser Spiele finde, ist die Schlacht um Unterstadt und die DK-Instanz...weil damit eine große Hürde für das Geschichtenerzählen in MMORPGs genommen wird. Das wird jetzt noch nicht wirklich wahrgenommen aber das wird den MMORPG-Markt auf lange Sicht verändern weil man dadurch ein gebiet mehrmals auf unterschiedlichen leveln benutzen kann und dadurch dafür sorgen kann das die gebiete mit dem char "mitleveln". Alles andere sind kleine neue Ideen und größtenteile überfällige Weiterentwicklungen von dem was bereits da war(entweder im eigenen spiel oder in irgendeinem anderen MMORPG).
Wer also glaubt das das eine Spiel viel neues bringt und das andere nicht(egal welches von beiden)....der liegt ohnehin falsch.


----------



## Pacster (7. Oktober 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> zeigt auf den thread http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=67244  und hofft dass manche ewas von ihm lernen . vorallem sojemand wie





Tja. Zu doof das buffed den schon geschlossen hat weil er keine Meinung sondern eigentlich nur eine einseitige Beleidigung enthält. Ich hätte da ja gerne drauf geantwortet weil die andere Seite sicher genauso witzig ist. Ich sag dazu nur "whaaag","War is comming", "World of Farmcraft", "World of kiddycraft"," WAR wird WoW plattmachen"...und was es sonst noch so für Kommentare schon Monate vor WAR-Release gab. Nunja...hat sich alles nicht bewahrheitet und jetzt sind die WAR-Fans halt sauer das das ganze zurückkommt...daber da muss man halt jetzt durch. Wer auf Sand baut....;-)


----------



## Nexarius (7. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Warhammer ist 1000 mal besser als WOW. Wenn man schon überall liest das die community von WOW total unhöflich ist. Liegt sicherlich daran das der altersdurschnitt in WOW bei 12-18 Jahren liegt ( PVP Realm ). Auf den Rp´s trauen sich e keine Kiddies rauf.. Zudem hat Blizz nur noch plötzin im Kopf und macht idiotische Addons...




Mal ehrlich: Die WAR Community ist wirklich nicht das Beste... wenn ich in einem T2/3 Gebiet stehe und eine normale Frage stelle, erhält mein NIE eine Antwort, bzw. sogut wie nie. Ebenfalls wenn man in Altdorf steht, wo man doch echt eine Antwort auf ne simple Frage erwarten kann, aber nein jeder bzw. fast jeder ist sich zu schade zu antworten.

Und Entschuldigung, aber die WoW Community ist da um Längen besser... Und nur mal so der Altersdurchschnitt von WAR dürfte auch gerade nicht viel höher liegen, vorallem auf der Destro Seite die jeder spielt... Idiotische Addons macht Blizz nicht, denn sonst hätten sie keine 10 Millionen Spieler.

Mal mit beiden Seiten der Medaille beschäftigen, ich spiel auch WAR und finde es ganz ok - mich nerven nur die unzähligen Grafikfehler.


lg


----------



## Pacster (7. Oktober 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Gott bin ich froh für die Forenignore Funktion. *Schielt zu Pacster hoch*




Hoffentlich benutzt du den bald. Dein Stalkerverhalten nervt nämlich. Ich verkauf dir eh keine Drogen...


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (7. Oktober 2008)

also bei uns geht auch fast nur anroc, ABER, wir gehen meist geschlossen rein ( also mind 6 gildies) wir melden uns aber überall an. ka ob bei uns Zerstörung nix anderes will oder die anderen ordler, oder obs halt das 1. ist in das geinvt wird.


----------



## Lari (7. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das mag zwar grad sein, aber man kann erst urteilen nach ungefähr einen halben jahr oder einen gesamten Jahr, wie es dann läuft.






ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Haste was gesagt?
> Dachte da war was.


Er hat aber Recht. Dir und mir mag das Spiel gefallen. Aber es gefällt eben nicht jedem.
Du bist gerade ein Beispiel für einen nicht kritikfähigen Fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Haste was gesagt?
> Dachte da war was.
> 
> Pls. füttert die Enten im Park aber doch nicht die Trolle im Forum.


Aha, wir dürfen kritk einstecken aber ihr, die "lobreiche" WAR community nicht? Interesannt...
Jedenfalls, man kann ein MMO nicht nach 1 oder 2 Monaten sagen:" Ey das ist richtig gut", sondern erst nach ca. 1/2 Jahr, da es wahrscheinlich dann Angekommen ist bei den Menschen und dann kann man sehen, ob es sich gut verkaufen tut etc.


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (7. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aha, wir dürfen kritk einstecken aber ihr, die "lobreiche" WAR community nicht? Interesannt...
> Jedenfalls, man kann ein MMO nicht nach 1 oder 2 Monaten sagen:" Ey das ist richtig gut", sondern erst nach ca. 1/2 Jahr, da es wahrscheinlich dann Angekommen ist bei den Menschen und dann kann man sehen, ob es sich gut verkaufen tut etc.




signed



imo find ich es gut, aber keiner kann sagen wie der spielspaß mit 40 aussehen wird.


----------



## Pacster (7. Oktober 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Und Pacster: Ich brauch Dich gar net Stalken, Du bist eh wie Pest, einfach überall. Ich solls aufgeben? Sorry, ich glaube ich bin in meiner Art hartnäckiger und vor allem Audauernder als Du mit Deinem geflame.




Nein, du sollst es nicht aufgeben. Du sollst einfach das machen was du jetzt schon zum vermutlich 5.mal rausposaunst: Mich ignorieren.
Sowas ständig anzukündigen und dann doch wieder zu posten, ist ziemlich erbärmlich....es zwingt dich ja keiner irgendwas von mir zu lesen. Ich werde deine persönlichen unfundierten Angriffe jedenfalls sicher nicht mehr vermissen als einen Blutegel an den man sich gewöhnt hat....


----------



## DaCe (7. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Du glaubst es kaum selbst WoW könnte jetzt noch absacken so wie die es sich grad in sachen PvP verkacken und EA heißt nicht Game over Mythic kümmert sich um das game und die entwicklung EA ist nur der publisher (oder wie man das schreibt)
> 
> 
> Wenn ne firma merkt ein spiel läuft nicht so wie es soll, also das es keinen gewinn mehr bringt, dann lassen sie das mmo fallen das ist bei jeden mmo so age of conan kann sich im moment bestimmt noch durch die abo zahlen halten denn so wenig sind es gar nicht ebenfals genug um sich noch über wasser zu halten wenn sie aber kein land mehr fürs spiel sehen werden sie es auch dicht machen das ist ne logische schluss folgerung da hast du uns aber auch nichts neues erzählt.



Ganz ehrlich, hattest du mal Rechtschreibung und Satzzeichen in der Schule oder bekommst du die erst noch? Ich muss deine "Sätze" immer 5 mal lesen damit ich den Inhalt ansatzweise kapier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (7. Oktober 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Naja wenn Du nur halb so schlau wärst wie du vorgibst zu sein, wüsstest Du das ich nach belieben Switchen kann, aber naja...
> Btw Blutegel find ich ma lustig xD
> Ich wollt vorhin eigentlich auch schon schreiben das ich meinen Pickel am Arsch Pacster getauft habe.
> 
> ...




Achso...du kannst nach belieben switchen und du drückst mich zwischen meinen posts immer auf ignore und wenn ich poste dann machst du es wieder weg? Hmmm..du bist ja richtig genial und hast den sinn einer ignore-funktion auch voll erfasst. ;-)
Verschone mich bitte mit deinen Pseudoweisheiten....


----------



## Realtec (7. Oktober 2008)

mal ne generelle frage.... schafft ihr es noch euch mal ordentlich zu verhalten? irgendwie endet hier jeder thread spätestens nach der 4ten seite in einem flamewar und jeder rechtfertigt sich für irgendeine scheiße.

report inc! damit der schabernak mal ein ende hat


----------



## Pacster (7. Oktober 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> mal ne generelle frage.... schafft ihr es noch euch mal ordentlich zu verhalten? irgendwie endet hier jeder thread spätestens nach der 4ten seite in einem flamewar und jeder rechtfertigt sich für irgendeine scheiße.
> 
> report inc! damit der schabernak mal ein ende hat




Tja...was willste machen? Der Typ verfolgt mich halt leider. Wie gesagt: Ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn er mich ignoriert. Ich brauche ihn sicher nicht...;-)


----------



## Enos (7. Oktober 2008)

Bizkit2k6 schrieb:


> Also ich hab als Ordler bemerkt,dass die destros auf Averland sich auch nicht bei den anderen Szenarien anmelden. Hab mal etwas Gedult gezeigt und fast eine Stunde auf eins der anderen Szenarien gewartet,,ohne Erfolg.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag wäre, dass sich alle das AddOn drauf machen, das automatisch für alle Szeanrien anmeldet. Somit wäre das sagen wir mal eintönige Tor Anroc nicht mehr so eintönig, weil man etwas abwechslung hat.




Wellchens Addon ist das automatisch für alle Szenarien anmelden tut?


----------



## Siccaria (7. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Ich hätte da ja gerne drauf geantwortet weil die andere Seite sicher genauso witzig ist. Ich sag dazu nur "whaaag","War is comming", "World of Farmcraft", "World of kiddycraft"," WAR wird WoW plattmachen"...und was es sonst noch so für Kommentare schon Monate vor WAR-Release gab. Nunja...hat sich alles nicht bewahrheitet und jetzt sind die WAR-Fans halt sauer das das ganze zurückkommt...daber da muss man halt jetzt durch. Wer auf Sand baut....;-)


Erstaunlicherweise habe ich den Eindruck das genau die Leute die ebendiese Ausdrucksweise vor dem Release, bzw. der Open Beta, von WAR verwendet haben auch diejenigen sind die nun die volle Kehrtwendung gemacht haben und zurück zu WoW gehen. 
Ich fühle ich da ein wenig Mitleid für die WoW Community das die ihren Trash auf diese Weise wider zurücknehmen müssen, andererseits bedeutet es vermutlich auch wieder eine Qualitätssteigerung für WAR sobald der erste Gratismonat rum ist und das Gesocks weg.


----------



## Pacster (8. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise habe ich den Eindruck das genau die Leute die ebendiese Ausdrucksweise vor dem Release, bzw. der Open Beta, von WAR verwendet haben auch diejenigen sind die nun die volle Kehrtwendung gemacht haben und zurück zu WoW gehen.
> Ich fühle ich da ein wenig Mitleid für die WoW Community das die ihren Trash auf diese Weise wider zurücknehmen müssen, andererseits bedeutet es vermutlich auch wieder eine Qualitätssteigerung für WAR sobald der erste Gratismonat rum ist und das Gesocks weg.




Jepp, so ist das. War bei HdRO schon so, dann bei AoC...und jetzt bei WAR. Erst kommen die guten und einiger Müll von WoW...dann bleiben nur die guten und der Müll geht zurück zu WoW. Jetzt haben wir nur ein Problem: Bereits vor HdRO wurde doch schon festgestellt das praktisch nur Müll bei WoW rumläuft. Wie kann es dann sein das noch genug nette Leute für 3 Spiele da waren und ich nicht das gefühl habe als wäre bei woW jetzt nur Müll am rumlaufen(im gegenteil)? Nunja...irgendwie passt das schon...bisserl chaostheorie, ein paar mal das universum falten...und das kommt sogar hin mit logik. ;-)


----------



## Shrukan (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss mal die WoW-Kiddies ansprechen die sich darüber lustig machen, dass uns Hauptstädte und Klassen gestrichen wurden..
Was ist denn bitte bei WoW?

Das Addon heißt Wrath of the Lich King aber selbst beim Addon ist er gar net dabei xD
Der wird erst mit einem Patch ins Spiel implentiert.
Also faselt hier bitte keiner was davon:
Wieso haben die das denn rausgenommen? zu unfähig? usw...

Packt euch an eure eigene Nase &
ich sag mal

owned !


----------



## Ameena (8. Oktober 2008)

DaCe schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, hattest du mal Rechtschreibung und Satzzeichen in der Schule oder bekommst du die erst noch? Ich muss deine "Sätze" immer 5 mal lesen damit ich den Inhalt ansatzweise kapier.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rechtschreibung und Interpunktion in allen Ehren, aber man kann sich auch wirklich anstellen.


----------



## Simia (8. Oktober 2008)

Aloha!

Ich spiel zwar auf Erengrad/Destruction aber hier sieht es nicht so sonderlich viel anders aus. Tor Anroc ist im T3 genauso beliebt wie der spitzen Tempel im T2.
Als ehemaliger DAOC-Spieler musste ich allerdings folgende Beobachtung doch bereits machen. In die Szenarien die minimale taktische Anforderungen besitzen (Tor anroc und wie sie alle heissen) verirren sich vorallem diejenigen die man so gemeinhin als "Randoms" bezeichnet, respektive Gildengrp die schnell lvln wollen (warum auch immer da gibts schnell saftig XP). In die strategisch hochwertigeren Szenarien (Tempel der Isha, Nachtfeuerbecken, Talabec_Damm), wenn man von strategisch hochwertig hier überhaupt reden darf, seh ich eigentlich nahezu ausschliesslich Gildengrp. An dieser Stelle
ein Gruß von Alachia[Untagged] an die Gilde Galladoria für so manche amüsanten Fight 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich finde es ungemein schade das andere Szenarien nahezu nie aufgehen, weil viele nur am stumpfen Gemetzel interessiert sind. Aber mal schauen vllt. renkt sich das ja nach dem Freimonat ein wo sich die zergende spreu vom zahlenden Weizen trennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So far

Gruß
Simia


----------



## Lari (8. Oktober 2008)

So ist es.
Die "primitivsten" Szenarien sind die meistgespielten. Ball holen, zergen.
Tempel der IScha ist ein sehr schönes Szenario, genauso der Friedhof. Aber dort erfordert es Koordination.

Muss man sich leider mit abfinden :-/


----------



## Exodusexitus (8. Oktober 2008)

@ Topic

Ich habe die Erfahrung auf Averland gemacht, das selbst wenn ich mich bei den anderen Szenarien anmelde NUR Tor Anroc zu spielen ist. Sicher kommt man auch irgendwann in ein anderes Szenario aber....zuviel Tee beim Abwarten trinken bringt mich dauernd aufs Klo dann komm ich nicht mehr zum Zocken. Schade ist es aber wenn man sich Tor Anrock anschaut, dann sieht man wie wenig "Aufwand" nötig ist um Ruf und EP´s zu farmen. Klar das natürlich vom Faktor Zeitaufwand und daraus gezogenem Nutzen Tor Anrock sehr beliebt ist. Trotzdem hängt es mir auch zum Hals raus. Man merkt einigen Spielern auch mittlerweile an, das die Luft raus ist. Soll heißen, rennen zwischendurch mit rein, schicken ein paar Gegner in die Lava..brutzel, brutzel, sterben dabei selbst und.....gehen afk! Juchu, welch ein Spaß.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Just my 2 cents

Greetz


----------



## Myunjihausen (8. Oktober 2008)

Also kann man festhalten:
- Spieler wissen nicht, dass man auch andere Szenarios anmelden kann
- Spieler sind zu faul, sich an einem anderen als dem gebietsspezifischen Szenario anzumelden.
- Zergen > Taktik
- Schnelle EP & RP > Spaß am abwechslungsreichen PvP

Ziemlich armselig, oder?


----------



## keen. (8. Oktober 2008)

hätte man Myunjihausen post gleich als 2tes geschrieben, wäre kein 5 seiten flame entstanden was nun besser-ausgereifter-innovativer ist -.-.

frag  mich immer wieder warum leute ausm wow forum hier her kommen und flames abzulassen?
braucht da jemand ne zwangsbestätigung, oder ausgleich für die schlechte kindheit oO


----------



## Rauron (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ich fänds auch wesentlich cooler, wenn öfter andere Scenarios aufgehen würden. Evtl. sollte man komplett ausschalten für welches Scenario man sich anmeldet und man nur noch 1 Button für Anmeldung im Scenario hat. Das System wählt danach dann zufällig eins aus.
Zudem find ich es auch nervig immer die Quest fürs Scenario immer wieder neu annehmen und abgeben muss ... wieso kann ich diese Erfahrung nicht einfach so am Ende des Scenarios erhalten? Ist halt blöd wenn man zwischendurch questen ist etc. und sich zwar von überall aus anmelden kann, aber danach die Quest abgeben "muss" (ist klar, dass man das nich muss ... aber irgendwie herrscht da schon ein innerer Zwang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lyx (8. Oktober 2008)

Dannie schrieb:


> mhm Gegenfrage wieso ist die beliebteste Art nudeln Spaghetti ?



Die beliebteste Nudel ist die Bandnudel.
Spaghetti ist eine Pasta. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^



			
				Enos schrieb:
			
		

> Wellchens Addon ist das automatisch für alle Szenarien anmelden tut?



http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/.../autoqueue.aspx


----------



## Rauron (8. Oktober 2008)

Hab für meinen Vorschlag übrigens grad mal ne umfrage gestartet. Wer sich beteiligen mag:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=68129&st=0


----------



## Siccaria (8. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Jepp, so ist das. War bei HdRO schon so, dann bei AoC...und jetzt bei WAR. Erst kommen die guten und einiger Müll von WoW...dann bleiben nur die guten und der Müll geht zurück zu WoW. Jetzt haben wir nur ein Problem: Bereits vor HdRO wurde doch schon festgestellt das praktisch nur Müll bei WoW rumläuft. Wie kann es dann sein das noch genug nette Leute für 3 Spiele da waren und ich nicht das gefühl habe als wäre bei woW jetzt nur Müll am rumlaufen(im gegenteil)? Nunja...irgendwie passt das schon...bisserl chaostheorie, ein paar mal das universum falten...und das kommt sogar hin mit logik. ;-)


Hm. Siehs wie Du willst, aus WoW Zeiten kann ich mich jedoch noch gut genug an so manchen mit 'WAR is coming' Signatur erinnern welche mir damals schon auf den Keks ging... und guess what, die Leute gibts immernoch im WoW Forum, nur jetzt mit dem gedrehten Standpunkt WAR ist Müll. Ich glaube das Problem ist das einige Leute nur schwarz oder weiss sehen können und es ihnen demnach unmöglich ist mit diesem eingeschränkten Horizont zuzugeben das beide Spiele ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben. 
Ich vermute weiterhin das es durchaus speziell für diese etwas... charakterschwächeren Leute vermutlich durchaus ein Argument ist sich wieder auf ihre lv max/equip epic Chars zurückziehen zu können um wieder der King im Ring zu sein statt ein Newibie unter vielen die gerade erst wieder nach oben streben.
Zusammengenommen erklärt das für mich schon warum das Spiel das die bislang grösste und eingesessenste Population in unserer Region hat solche Querschäger auch in Hülle und Fülle produziert. 

Das es dort auch gute Spieler gibt, nette Leute, etc. ist dabei unbestritten von mir. Allerdings sind das auch gerade diejenigen die man am wenigsten wahrnimmt da sie offenbar nicht der grossen Drang haben in jedem Forum rumzukrakeelen. Deren Zeit kommt erst wenn die Schreihälse wieder weg sind.

Was HdrO angeht - da hab ich wenig mit am Hut, aber aus Sicht vieler RPler ist es tatsächlich so das sich grosse Erleichterung breitmachte und das Klima sich verbesserte als die erste Schwemme von Spielern welche eben nicht zum Spiel passten, sich aber trotzdem den ersten Monat dort rumgetrieben haben einfach weils was neues war, endlich gegangen ist. Etwas ähnliches nehme ich also auch für WAR an.


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ich muss mal die WoW-Kiddies ansprechen die sich darüber lustig machen, dass uns Hauptstädte und Klassen gestrichen wurden..
> Was ist denn bitte bei WoW?
> 
> Das Addon heißt Wrath of the Lich King aber selbst beim Addon ist er gar net dabei xD
> ...


Das Addon heißt so, das bedeutet aber lange noch nicht das der Lichking dabei sein muss. Klar, Blizzard baut den Lichking ein, aber sie haben nie gesagt das der gleich zu Anfang dabei sein wird. 
Und ich habe auch nicht geschrieben das Mythic unfähig ist, aber, und das sehe ich aus EA´s Politik heraus, hat EA halt Druck gemacht damit das Spiel fertig wird.


----------



## Geckoho (8. Oktober 2008)

Exodusexitus schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung auf Averland gemacht, das selbst wenn ich mich bei den anderen Szenarien anmelde NUR Tor Anroc zu spielen ist.



kann ich so nicht Bestätigen. Gestern Abend ging Tempel der Isha instant auf (Seite der Ordnung).
Ich vermute, das liegt an der Prioritäten Änderung bei der SZ-Anmeldung. Da steht seit dem letzten Patch nicht mehr Tor Anroc an erster Stelle sondern Tempel der Isha.


----------



## Junike (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe bislang auch nur Tor Anroc intensiv spielen können... im Tempel war ich ein Mal, das hat aber kaum ausgereicht, um wirklich hinter das Spielprinzip zu steigen... schade eigentlich. Würde die anderen Szenarien auch gern zu Gesicht kriegen, einfach nur um mitreden zu können, wenn davon die Rede ist.

Was mich allerdings viel eher beschäftigt, als das immer gleiche (viel zu dunkle!) Szenario, das sind die Umgangsformen hier im Thread. Nicht, dass ich mir jetzt vor Wut die Haare raufen würde, oder die Scherben meines Weltbildes vom kalten, feuchten Betonboden sammeln müsste oder so, aber langsam geht mir dieses Getue aufn Keks.

WoW ist ein gut gemachtes Spiel. Es hält unheimlich viele Kunden, es ist grafisch wie technisch sehr ausgereift. Ja, es ist comichaft, vielen vielleicht etwas zu sehr 'science fiction“. Ich lasse mich nicht dazu hinreißen, das jetzt weiter auszubauen – ihr kennt das Spiel, ihr wisst, was ich euch darüber sagen kann.

Warhammer ist... auch ein gut gemachtes Spiel. Es ist grafisch völlig anders – in meinen Augen etwas 'realistischer' gehalten – sofern ein Fantasiespiel eben realistisch sein kann. (Also eigentlich überhaupt nicht, aber... ihr wisst schon)
Es baut völlig anders auf, es legt ganz andere Schwerpunkte. Mir gefällt das.

Was ich eigentlich ausdrücken möchte ist, dass wir hier momentan zwei echt tolle Spiele haben. 

Eines, bei dem ich jede Ecke kenne, wo ich jede Kampfanimation meines Gegners am Sound (!) erkenne, wo ich keine Quest mehr lesen muss, weil ich sowieso weiß, wo ich hin muss (...)

Und eines... dessen Inhalt ich noch nicht kenne, wo hinter jeder Ecke irgendetwas mir völlig unbekanntes lauert, über dessen Questtexte ich amüsiert schmunzeln muss – eines, dass mich aus dem WoW-Alltag reißt und zu neuen Abenteuern aufbrechen lässt, was mir momentan viel Abwechslung bereitet und mir großen Spaß macht.

Warum müsst 'ihr' euch so versessen auf eine Seite stellen und sie dermaßen verteidigen? Warum muss das eine Spiel besser sein, als das andere? Kann es nicht einfach nur anders sein? Und könnt ihr nicht einfach in Frieden das Spiel spielen, dass euch persönlich eher zusagt? Woher kommt dieser sinnlose Frust, den ihr hier abzubauen versucht? Man ist ja fast schon versucht, euch dafür zu bemitleiden. Das ist wirklich traurig.

Nike


----------



## Seelenheil (8. Oktober 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> edit: und NEIN, ihr müsst nicht verstehen warum ich in Englisch geschrieben habe..



dazu müssten sie erstmal verstehen WAS du geschrieben hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber zu dem mimimi es geht nur 1 szenario auf... also auf averland war bzw ist es so das erst nur khaines umarmung dann später mourkain tempel.. tor anroc und nun schlangenpassage aufgeht..  wobei man in t1 und t2 wenigstens ab und zu mal woanders rein konnte... doch nun auf lvl 31+ nix nur schlangenpassage.. leider =(


----------



## Enos (8. Oktober 2008)

Lyx schrieb:


> Die beliebteste Nudel ist die Bandnudel.
> Spaghetti ist eine Pasta.
> 
> 
> ...





Vielen Dank...Und Fände das auch besser ein Button und das System macht das alleine die Leute zuteilen


----------

